# تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية



## على الفار (6 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
 
ان اللغة العربية ولا ريب , هى لغتنا التى نعتز بها ونفخر فهى لغة حية طيعة كأداه التعبير . غير أن الأقدار قد شاءت لسبب أو لأخر أن تنبثق الثورات العلمية والهندسة والصناعة خلال القرنين الثامن والتاسع عشر من أوروبا ويتفجر مع تلك الثورات سيل هائل من الأسماء والمسميات والاصطلاحات باللغة الأوربية ذات الجذور اللاتينية . حيث بنى أساس كافة العلوم والفنون برموز ومصطلحات لاتينية ولغات أوربية , فألفت الكتب والمجلدات ونشرت البحوث ودرست مختلف فروع العلم ومن ضمنها الهندسة باللغة الأجنبية .

 
ونقلت هذه العلوم إلى بلادنا بنفس لغتها الأوربية عن طريق جموع البعثات العلمية التى أرسلت إلى أوربا فى تلك الفترة فتعلمت هناك اللغة الأجنبية وعادت لتكون نواة لهيئة التدريس بالجامعات العربية تقدم العلوم الهندسية باللغة الأجنبية بالمعاونة مع بعض الأساتذة الأجانب . وصار من المعتاد فى كليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا – حتى وقتنا هذا – ندرس أكثر العلوم باللغة الإنجليزية .

 
وهكذا أصبح طلبة الهندسة أمام مشكلتين : (الأولى) إتقان اللغة الأجنبية للتحصيل عن طريقها , (والثانية ) تحصيل الماده ذاتها , وذلك على عكس ما يجرى فى الجامعات الأوربية والأمريكية إذ لا يجد طالب الهندسة أمامه سوى مشكلة تحصيل العلم فقط . ومن الواضح أن إتقان لغة أجنبية للتحصيل عن طريقها أمر لا يستطيعه الطالب المتوسط , فيصبح والحالة هذه – أمام كل من لم يتقنوا هذه اللغات الأجنبية – سدا طبيعيا يوقفه عن تحصيل والتفهم الكامل لمادة العلم ذاتها .

 
وها نحن اليوم نتطلع إلى التقدم فنرى أنفسنا فى موقف تدفعنا منها الى تعريب دراستنا حوافز وامال استقلالية نأمل بها توطيد وتوثيق عرى الصلات العلمية والثقافية بين البلاد العربية وإنماء الحركة العلمية والفنية بين ربوعها .. وبهذه الدوافع حاول الكثيرون من علمائنا العرب المحدثين تطوير التدريس بالكليات والمعاهد الهندسية وتعريبه . إلا أن كثيرا من المشاكل والعقبات وقفت وما تزال تقف أمام المتخصصين ممن يرغبون التغيير قدما فى إحياء العلوم الهندسية بالعربية . 

​


----------



## walidenginer (26 أبريل 2011)

يجب ان تكون كليه الهندسه تدرس بالغه العربيه لانها اقوي واهم لغه


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (14 مايو 2011)

نعم والله اخي الحبيب عندك حق 
ولا شك ان هناك من اساتذتنا في الكليات يقومون بتعريب العلوم جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو الحواري (16 مايو 2011)

أنا من المؤيدين في تعليم الهندسة باللغة العربية


----------



## بنت الخليل (17 مايو 2011)

بوركتم 
وانا ايضا من مؤيدي هذه الفكرة


----------



## acer.7 (18 مايو 2011)

كيف ندرس بالعربية واحنا كل المناهج الي عدنا بالانكليزي وهي الحياة وكلشي نتعلموا وانحاول انطبقوا هو مكتوب بالانكليزي


----------

